# Creating a velocity buildup in logic using the piano roll (keeping the original velocity pattern)?



## Puzzlefactory (Aug 1, 2017)

Ive seen someone post how to do this here before but can't for the life of me remember how to do it.

I want to create an ostinato buildup in intensity so I want the velocities to slowly increase over a few bars. But I also want to maintain the relationship/pattern of the original ostinato (accents etc etc).

How can I use the pencil tool in Logic to create a rising slope in velocity while keeping the original velocity pattern the same?


----------



## FredW (Aug 1, 2017)

Drag the direction and hold down the cmd key, it will change the velocities from line -> scale


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Aug 1, 2017)

FredW said:


> Drag the direction and hold down the cmd key, it will change the velocities from line -> scale



Just tried that and it just creates a straight line. It doesn't maintain the velocity pattern that's already there...


----------



## jonathanwright (Aug 1, 2017)

FredW said:


> Drag the direction and hold down the cmd key, it will change the velocities from line -> scale



This no longer works, certainly in the most recent version of Logic.


----------



## FredW (Aug 1, 2017)

jonathanwright said:


> This no longer works, certainly in the most recent version of Logic.


oh no really? Haven't done the upgrade to the latest version yet. 



Puzzlefactory said:


> Just tried that and it just creates a straight line. It doesn't maintain the velocity pattern that's already there...


If you don't absolutely need to use the pencil tool you can do this in the Transform window instead. Pick the Crescendo preset and change "Cresc." to "Rel.Cres." in the drop down menu below the velocity column.


----------



## vewilya (Aug 1, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Ive seen someone post how to do this here before but can't for the life of me remember how to do it.
> 
> I want to create an ostinato buildup in intensity so I want the velocities to slowly increase over a few bars. But I also want to maintain the relationship/pattern of the original ostinato (accents etc etc).
> 
> How can I use the pencil tool in Logic to create a rising slope in velocity while keeping the original velocity pattern the same?


I posted a little video on a Daniel James video where he explained why moving to Cubase. Lots of people argued that this feautre with velocity ramps couldn't be done in Logic, so I made a quick video. But Jonathan is right about the new Logic update! Unfortunately it can't be done anymore. Can you believe it!


----------



## vewilya (Aug 1, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Just tried that and it just creates a straight line. It doesn't maintain the velocity pattern that's already there...


Watch “Logic Pro X velocity ramps” on Vimeo:


----------



## vewilya (Aug 1, 2017)

vewilya said:


> Watch “Logic Pro X velocity ramps” on Vimeo:



But as I said. Not working anymore...


----------



## jonathanwright (Aug 1, 2017)

I'm just hoping that its removal means something better is on the way..


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Aug 1, 2017)

Oh what? Why remove an obviously useful feature?


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Aug 1, 2017)

Still might try the transform window idea. More than one way to skin a cat...


----------



## vewilya (Aug 1, 2017)

jonathanwright said:


> I'm just hoping that its removal means something better is on the way..


Like what?


----------



## vewilya (Aug 1, 2017)

FredW said:


> oh no really? Haven't done the upgrade to the latest version yet.
> 
> 
> If you don't absolutely need to use the pencil tool you can do this in the Transform window instead. Pick the Crescendo preset and change "Cresc." to "Rel.Cres." in the drop down menu below the velocity column.


Could you explain more detailed how to do this in the tramsform window?


----------



## FredW (Aug 1, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Still might try the transform window idea. More than one way to skin a cat...


If you use the Transform window I would recommend creating a new transform set as a user preset. These can then be assigned to a custom key command so you don't have to open the Transform window or even use the mouse at all to draw the curves. Make one preset for crescendo and another for diminuendo. This is a faster and easier way to create these kind of curves. At least for me.


----------



## jonathanwright (Aug 1, 2017)

vewilya said:


> Like what?



It would be great to have similar velocity editing to Cubase, or failing that, something like the transform tool in Studio One.


----------



## vewilya (Aug 1, 2017)

FredW said:


> If you use the Transform window I would recommend creating a new transform set as a user preset. These can then be assigned to a custom key command so you don't have to open the Transform window or even use the mouse at all to draw the curves. Make one preset for crescendo and another for diminuendo. This is a faster and easier way to create these kind of curves. At least for me.





FredW said:


> If you use the Transform window I would recommend creating a new transform set as a user preset. These can then be assigned to a custom key command so you don't have to open the Transform window or even use the mouse at all to draw the curves. Make one preset for crescendo and another for diminuendo. This is a faster and easier way to create these kind of curves. At least for me.


thanks. It does work. But to control it with the tool set in the piano roll was just more subtle and controllable...


----------



## robh (Aug 2, 2017)

To the OP:

You could use the MIDI FX plugin "Velocity Processor" and set the "Threshold" to 1 and automate the "Make Up" and/or "Ratio" to your liking. This would avoid the baked-in processing that Transform would otherwise do, and it does keep your relative accents in place.

Rob


----------



## FredW (Aug 4, 2017)

vewilya said:


> thanks. It does work. But to control it with the tool set in the piano roll was just more subtle and controllable...


Yeah maybe, especially if you have to create many curves at different positions in the project since (and correct me if I'm wrong) the start and end time needs to be set in the transform window every time you change position of a curve.


----------



## mac (Aug 4, 2017)

Not in front of my daw right now, but I'm pretty sure I did this a couple of days ago and I'm up to date on releases. I'll check when I get home.

I'm going to feel pretty pissed if they've removed this though, that would be craziness of the highest order.


----------



## swamij (Dec 31, 2018)

Hi, I was just looking for a way to do this, and it works OK... drag the velocity line in the controller track and hold command just after you started, and the result is a relative crescendo (velocity ratios respected).


----------

